# got my website up!



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Tell me what you think!

www.imagepropertyservice.com


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Center up your logo. You might want to change the white lettering to black or different color little hard to read.


----------



## vanwhyjr (Sep 14, 2004)

Looks good to me.

Nice job Image.


----------



## truckermatt (Feb 19, 2008)

change your text color..... its very hard to read with that lawn background


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

image i love the site, very nice keep up the good work


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

The site looks nice. I do agree with others that the white text is very hard to read on the grass backround. I would suggest black and maybe bold if necessary.

Otherwise great job with it.:waving:


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Looks great, but think about replacing the grass background with a black background. But thats just my 2 cents.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

I sent you an email with my 2 cents. Good Luck


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

grandview;544482 said:


> Center up your logo. You might want to change the white lettering to black or different color little hard to read.





truckermatt;544493 said:


> change your text color..... its very hard to read with that lawn background





toby4492;544505 said:


> The site looks nice. I do agree with others that the white text is very hard to read on the grass backround. I would suggest black and maybe bold if necessary.
> 
> Otherwise great job with it.:waving:





PremierLand;544509 said:


> Looks great, but think about replacing the grass background with a black background. But thats just my 2 cents.


Do you guys see white text on a black background? (there is supposed to be a black backround centered on the page. The grass should only be visible on the outside 2" or so, and in the link box it should be a striped grass background.

If you guys are seeing the grass as the only background on the page I may have a problem in my code somewhere. What browsers are you using? I have tested it in IE and Advant browser with no problems.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Are you guys using Firefox that are not seeing the black background? I just tested it in Firefox and it does not show up correctly. I will have to fix my code. I guess I may have to switch from transitional to strict coding... dambit!


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

IMAGE;544603 said:


> Are you guys using Firefox that are not seeing the black background? I just tested it in Firefox and it does not show up correctly. I will have to fix my code. I guess I may have to switch from transitional to strict coding... dambit!


I do use Firefox Image.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks guys for bringing that to my attention!


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

Just a couple thoughts, I also find some of the print hard to read, part of it is my issue because I am 46 and my eyes aren't so sharp.

I would like to see testimonials if you have them and when I clicked on the contact us I was hoping it would be a information box like, I put down my name and the address where I would like service and a way for you to contact me, what you have now is OK but it is not clear on what steps to take........just my .02:salute:


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

dude my eyes hurt.....lol just change up the text and darkn back a lil bit .,.. nice job tho

i use firefox too


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Ok I think I have the viewing in Firefox problem fixed. I still have to come up with a text that is easier to read or I may have to change the back ground color. (I may go with a dard green)


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Better looking


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

changed the colors also. looks better and easier to read. ok I have some text changes to make-- but I am done for today. Thanks for the help guys.

(GV Thanks! I stole your color! lol here ya go)


----------



## frostypuck (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm still seeing all grass background with white text. Using Firefox. Otherwise everything looks good, although personally I'd offer less package deals and discounts.
BTW, the blades that cut that grass in the background need sharpening.
Chris in Boston


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

What happened to it . It changed again.


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

looks good!!


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

do you think you can put one of the calender girls on the fron page of the website?


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

QuadPlower;544570 said:


> I sent you an email with my 2 cents. Good Luck


Thanks! I got alot out of that 2 cents! :waving:


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

frostypuck;544677 said:


> I'm still seeing all grass background with white text. Using Firefox. Otherwise everything looks good, although personally I'd offer less package deals and discounts.
> BTW, the blades that cut that grass in the background need sharpening.
> Chris in Boston





grandview;544679 said:


> What happened to it . It changed again.


opps uploaded the wrong version! It still doesnt look perfect in firefox (the links are kinda messed up looking) but its getting there.


----------



## frostypuck (Sep 24, 2006)

IMAGE;544714 said:


> opps uploaded the wrong version! It still doesnt look perfect in firefox (the links are kinda messed up looking) but its getting there.


That looks much better in Firefox.
Chris


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

Super nice,easy to look at and navigate.......you should do well with it.

:salute:


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

Ummm, maybe add some pics of your work in each of the services offered section. Maybe also put a comments / review area in there for people to put a review of your quality of work and customer satisfaction. maybe add how many years of experience you have.

my .02


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Looks good to me you do it all yourself.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Indyplower;544986 said:


> Super nice,easy to look at and navigate.......you should do well with it.
> 
> :salute:


Thanks



vegaman04;545002 said:


> Ummm, maybe add some pics of your work in each of the services offered section. Maybe also put a comments / review area in there for people to put a review of your quality of work and customer satisfaction. maybe add how many years of experience you have.
> 
> my .02


Yeah I will have to get a pictures section. Its my first year, so I will build that as I go. I am gonna put a testimonials page up too, actually I have lots of pages to add... this is just the backbone of the site so far.



TKLAWN;545005 said:


> Looks good to me you do it all yourself.


Thanks. Yeah, well with input from others on wording, but I did the coding for it. I used HTML-kit to do it.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Look cool

It be best idea if you add pictures of your truck with snowplow push snow for in http://imagepropertyservice.com/snow.html

So they will see nice truck push snow so they would hired you. That what I think.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Thats a good idea Milwaukee, if we get the snow in the next couple days they say we are getting I will get some action pics with the new stickered up truck.


----------

